# 6666 Jellby



## Probo

No sé por qué felicitamos tanto por mil o dos mil posts de nada y no nos acordamos de, por lo menos, mandar un saludo a quien alcanza una cantidad tan cabalística. Además, y tampoco sé por qué será, cruzarse en un hilo con estas personas tan constantes suele ser garantía de buen juicio y, además, un auténtico placer. Un saludo muy cordial, Jellby, y te espero en el 7777.


----------



## Rayines

¡Muy original tu felicitación, Probo!, ¿qué se puede decir de *Jellby*?: *Sobriedad*, *constancia*, *control del ánimo* , además de *respuestas sensatas* y *muy correctas*. Por todo eso:
*¡¡¡FELICITACIONES, JELLBY!! *​(eso sí, me parece que hay que avisarle, porque no sé si paseará por congratulations )


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un número interesante: ¿Un diablillo? ¿Jellby? 

Me uno gustosamente a las felicitaciones.

Un beso


----------



## Namarne

Una buena manera de felicitar a Jellby, Probo.  Me uno encantado, en la felicitación, en el saludo y en el agradecimiento. Yo le traigo un pastel un poco _jelly_... 

*¡FELICIDADES, JELLBY!* 

(Estoy contigo, Inés, pero cuanto más tarde se le avise, mayor sorpresa se llevará, jeje...)


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Jellby. Y un millón de gracias por tu ayuda, tus aportes, tus explicaciones y tus matizaciones, siempre irreprochables. Saludos,


----------



## bb008

*No sólo tus aportes son interesantes y de una gran agudeza, de vez en cuando tus bromitas también lo son...* *Felicidades.*


----------



## krolaina

Un abrazo enorme para el "alborotador" number one de WR. Gracias por las sonrisas y por permitirnos compartirte.

Enhorabuena Jellby


----------



## Jellby

Muchas gracias a todos, es un placer tener compañeros como vosotros


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡De veras que es muy curiosa esta felicitación! ¡al más puro estilo del conteo de los liliputienses (si mal no recuerdo...)!

¡999 saludos! 

Erasmo.


----------



## hosec

Vaya... como otras veces me ha ocurido, me he enterado tarde de esto. 

En fin, más vale tarde. Enhorabuena por tu cifra.

SAlud


----------



## Outsider

Muchísimas felicidades, Jellby! ​


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, llego tardisísimo (¿sirve la excusa de estar mudándose a otro país?).

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Jellby!!*​ 
Siempre pones la palabra justa en los hilos, es un placer leerte.

Un besazo desde Holanda,
Inés


----------

